# What does 'amd psp 1.0 device' do ?



## gordon russell (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello forum.

I just spotted this in Device Manager under 'Security devices' , did some searching but found no explanation of its function that was not technical jargon beyond me.

Anyone know what function it has ?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Google is your friend 

https://www.google.com/search?q=amd...7oM&channel=fs&gbv=1&sei=ulFVWdO4MqKzjwSByL4w

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/security



> AMD Secure Processor (formerly "Platform Security Processor" or "PSP") is a dedicated processor that features ARM TrustZone® technology, along with a software-based Trusted Execution Environment (TEE) designed to enable third-party trusted applications. AMD Secure Processor is a hardware-based technology which enables secure boot up from BIOS level into the TEE. Trusted third-party applications are able to leverage industry-standard APIs to take advantage of the TEE's secure execution environment. Not all applications utilize the TEE's security features. AMD Secure Processor is currently only available on select AMD A-Series and AMD E-Series APUs.


----------



## gordon russell (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, good Johnny.

O.K. just for a laugh I will try and decipher the above:

it is a processor that will allow approved operating systems -Knoppix, Ubuntus, etc to run using the main processor ?

Any takers?


----------

